# What was that?!?!?!?!



## newbie (Jan 19, 2009)

So I was spending time with my hedgie tonight. She was hanging out on her towel on the floor. (She still hates me, but I'm not giving up on her.) She had been out 10 or 15 minutes exploring and trying like the dickens to just get away from me, when all of a sudden she flattened out like a pancake. It was the CUTEST thing ever! She just flopped down, and her legs went out to her sides, and she just laid there. She was ok. I was not alarmed . . . her eyes were open, she didn't wabble before she did it, and she was still breathing normal, but I have not seen anything about this behavior. Has anyone else's hedgie done this? After about a minute she just got up and started eating. It was like all of a sudden she was sleepy and decided to take a little break. It was super cute. Also she just walked up to my hand and bit me. Such a booger! Just thought I'd share that little tid-bit.


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

It is known as 'splatting' They do it when they are very comfortable or sometimes when they are too warm :lol:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

hahaha I love that picture. 

One of our guys climbs his mound of blankets to the top of his pigloo at night and will splat out. It's pretty adorable. :lol:


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Henry splats under the covers on the flannel sheet, he will also lay on his sid like a wee dog and stick out his little legs.

Nice to know when your kid is comfy and relaxed.


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

Oscar ALWAYS does that after eating, lol

He goes for a bite to eat, and he takes a break outside his igloo to splat, sniff around, sometimes sleep, and then crawl into his igloo


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

I was going to say she must be relaxing around you.
They take the longest time to win round don't they?
When my lad first did this he was on my knee. My other half said he was yawning the biggest yawn but I couldn't take my eyes off his little legs sticking out at the back


----------



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

Tucker LOVED to do it!


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmmm...maybe my dog is part hedgehog...


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Those pics are all adorable. 
He's just a little big-boned compared to the rest of the hedgies, Heather.


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2009)

Awe! Those are great pics. I wish Indy would do that again, but she is too busy hanging out in my sweatshirts or in towels held to my chest. It has taken her a month to get use to me, but she is coming around. I am soooo excited that she will just sit with me now! She still hisses and pops when I move around, but she doesn't try to run from me either. I'm so glad she's getting use to me!!!!! Thanks for the posts guys!


----------

